# Focal 38KX-SPL 15" Subwoofer



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

Just picked it up yesterday, wont install it until like a week from now, so no review yet, just some teaser pics (with my camera phone) ;D

Note the size of the back plate, and the absence of a pole vent











Painted magnets, similar to those found in the Diyma Reference 12. 











It is not very deep











Note how the voice coil goes inside the cone











We can clearly see the voice coil between the magnets. I guess this is why there was no need to include a pole vent..


----------



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

For future use..


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Dead sexy....Mmmm


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I touch myself to that sub


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

thehatedguy said:


> I touch myself to that sub


Is that how you got that little one?


----------



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

ItalynStylion said:


> Dead sexy....Mmmm


now if you could only get me one of those sexy boxes


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Steak said:


> now if you could only get me one of those sexy boxes


lol, PM me


----------



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

slimysenor said:


> gotta love a giant quality sub


Thanks, Im liking it alot! Right now I have no TA on the sub, and that is Killing me. Until I get some TA going on, theres not much point to write a full review... 

But I'll tell you this, its faaaazt, focused, precise and with chest thumping heart stopping kick bass.... its currently in 5 cubes tuned to 44Hz


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I think you've had it long enough for an updated review.


----------

